# Kanye West's Yeezus



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

So I bought Kanye West's most recent album, Yeezus, yesterday, and I gotta say, I'm totally in love with this music. There is a very minimal aesthetic around the work, and contains alot of use of synthesizers, as well as the very creative and beautiful use of samples that are typical of Kanye's work. There is also his continued use of Auto-Tune as an electronic vocal effect (which I will still contend makes a good case for the beauty that is possible with use of that tool). There's so many surprising moments, sudden changes that seem to come out of nowhere, but they work so well. Some of the sample work, especially in "Blood on the Leaves" which utilizes samples of Nina Simone's recording of the tune "Strange Fruit", reminds me of musique concrete by Pierre Henry (maybe a weird connection, but its what it makes me think of).

Currently I really love pieces like "On Sight", "Black Skinhead", "Blood on the Leaves", and especially "Bound 2" which left me speechless. "Bound 2"'s beauty certainly owes alot to the tune "Bound" by the Ponderosa Twins Plus One, which it samples. The original "Bound" is a lovely piece of 70s Rn'B, and you should definitely check it out too, but the way it is cut together and spliced with these glitchy stuttering rhythms, and turned into a vamp for Kanye's rapping... its just breathtakingly beautiful.

Anybody else listen to this record? What do you think of it?  If you haven't heard this music I implore you to give it a chance.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't listened to too much of it, but I'm impressed with Kanye that he still manages to sound unique among modern rappers; he doesn't seem to have succumbed to the trap/Southern sound that permeates so much mainstream hip hop. "Mercy" was kind of like that, and I have to admit I did like that song, but Yeezus is much better in my opinion.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I haven't listened to too much of it, but I'm impressed with Kanye that he still manages to sound unique among modern rappers; he doesn't seem to have succumbed to the trap/Southern sound that permeates so much mainstream hip hop. "Mercy" was kind of like that, and I have to admit I did like that song, but Yeezus is much better in my opinion.


Do you have any favorite tunes off the record? Anything stand out to you?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Do you have any favorite tunes off the record? Anything stand out to you?


I have never really listened to Kayne, few tracks there and there and i haven't liked them.
I just listened to the first tracj if the Yeezus album and it sounded interesting, i am gonna listen to rest of the album tomorrow.


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a weird relationship with Kanye's music.. once i was listening to MBDTF in the car and suddenly realized: why the **** am i listening to Rihanna?? Then i proceeded to eject the compact disc and throw it out the window.

Months later i burned another copy and listened to it on and off. This Yeezus album i don't really like. Maybe i should listen to it louder or something.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> Do you have any favorite tunes off the record? Anything stand out to you?


"Black Skinhead" is my personal favorite. Love the beat, especially.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Tristan said:


> "Black Skinhead" is my personal favorite. Love the beat, especially.


I love that one too. Its a very thrilling piece


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

he just absolutely kills it all over this album, like he does with every other thing he has released.

when i first heard "White Dress" (the song from the Man With The Iron Fists soundtrack) I was worried that he wouldn't be able to make an album with songs all as good as that one (that's still my favorite Kanye song). I'm glad that he took such a drastically different direction, as it really worked out (once again...)

"Blood on the Leaves" is my favorite, but after that I can't really choose a favorite, it's so consistent


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I like his attitude, he thinks so highly of himself that he works extremely hard to justify that image.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok listened to few songs from the album, and it was ok.

I still think that the best Hip-hop album is 50 cent's - Get rich or die trying.

50 cent just has that swagger, attitude and charisma that other rappers don't have.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It sounds like a parody of modern music.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

jani said:


> Ok listened to few songs from the album, and it was ok.
> 
> I still think that the best Hip-hop album is 50 cent's - Get rich or die trying.
> 
> 50 cent just has that swagger, attitude and charisma that other rappers don't have.


I don't think you've heard much hiphop. Try Nas -illmatic, wu tang - enter the 36 chambers, madvillain - madvillainy, a tribe called quest - midnight marauders.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought this was his worst album - by a long way. I think he's dropped off a level lyrically with an ever increasing vulgarity since MBDTF. The trouble is, that album brought together personal introspection and social commentary with a great spectrum of production, with samples from rock, soul, pop (and whatever Bon Iver is). This one just felt uninspired in every area, more suited for club and radio hits, I felt. 

Not sure what his next step will be, but he's on the downslide imo. Nas and Lupe are still far superior, and it seems Kendrick Lamar is blowing all these guys away at the moment.


----------

